# Finally FINISHED (X-Mas gifts)



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys...........Finally finished my X-mas gifts for friends and family (sort of, 5 more on the drying wheel, won't be needed for a couple of days) 

These were a real challenge! I first saw the idea from Murph (thanks for the inspiration Murph)

Happy Holidays........oh yeah I'm enjoying the beer as I type this  (one of my favorite seasonal custom brews from WI)

MS


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are pretty cool. Nice idea for gifts!


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

Those are cool, any chance to order a few?
Steve


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are cool


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

VERY nice! Awesome job!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Top notch looking.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

They're beautiful. What a great gift!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are definitely the coolest bottle openers I've ever seen. You did one heck of a job. Nice job.


----------

